

OS X ring notifier for iPhone? - four
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=976390

======
bradleyland
I found some software that does just this and a lot more. Unfortunately, it
hasn't worked terribly consistently, and the voice quality when using my
MacBook Pro as a mic/speaker isn't passable. I really love the ideas presented
in the app though and am holding out hope that he continues to develop it.

<http://www.sustworks.com/pa_guide/index.html>

~~~
projct
This is due to the Bluetooth Headset Profile (HSP) using a terrible codec[1].
There's nothing you can do about that.

[1] 64K PCM or CVSD <http://www.swedetrack.com/images/bluet03.htm>

------
Yaggo
Tiger had built-in support for that (also for SMS sending) over bluetooth.
Worked with my ancient Ericsson T39. Still remember how impressed I was when
bought my first MacBook. I have no idea why it's no longer supported, anyone
knows?

------
four
This is just such a hilariously classic geek forum entry I couldn't resist!
Has it all: mystery, hope, humor, wonder, passion, aspiration,
disappointment...

------
ranqet
A ring notifier would be kind of pointless, unless the call could be routed to
an app within OS X in order to be answered.

